# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  fatturazione ad una onlus

## ros

Salve a tutti,
un cliente dello studio deve fare una fattura relativa alla fornitura di materiale ad una ONLUS.
Ci sono agevolazioni particolari da inserire o deve emettere una "normale" fattura?
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Normale fattura.

----------


## kennedy08

> Salve a tutti,
> un cliente dello studio deve fare una fattura relativa alla fornitura di materiale ad una ONLUS.
> Ci sono agevolazioni particolari da inserire o deve emettere una "normale" fattura?
> Grazie

  Ma quel materiale la ONLUS glielo deve pagare o si tratta di una donazione?

----------


## ros

No, non &#232; una donazione.

----------

